# columbian tetra and discus



## rickwaines (Jan 2, 2011)

anyone have experience keeping columbian blue tetra's (hyphessobrycon columbianus) with Discus?


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

I thibk you would be fine with domestic discus but be careful with wilds. If the tetras are big enough, you should be ok. Discus have pretty small mouths.


----------



## rickwaines (Jan 2, 2011)

I was worried more for the discus. Like maybe the columbians are too busy. But I have never kept them. So I'm not sure.


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

I've never noticed my tetras bothering the discus much. They don't really even notice them. The tetras tend to steer clear anyway.


----------



## rickwaines (Jan 2, 2011)

thanks for the thoughts Tony
I just checked out our 400. wowza. I notice you are perhaps not far from me. Might I come by sometime for a peek?

Rick


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

They should do fine, as they are high bodied. However, at discus temps, their lifespans will be much shortened. In my experience, only Rummy Nose have lasted long in my discus setup.


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

Haha, glad you like the 400. Sure thing. I'm always around but with the kids, weekends are probably best. Just PM me I'm sure we can figure something out.



rickwaines said:


> thanks for the thoughts Tony
> I just checked out our 400. wowza. I notice you are perhaps not far from me. Might I come by sometime for a peek?
> 
> Rick


----------



## JohnnyAppleSnail (May 30, 2010)

There should be no problem,I have a school of 8 in My 90 gal. Tetra Tank and they are probably the most laid back Tetra's I have in there.


----------



## rickwaines (Jan 2, 2011)

JohnnyAppleSnail said:


> There should be no problem,I have a school of 8 in My 90 gal. Tetra Tank and they are probably the most laid back Tetra's I have in there.


any thoughts on longevity at the higher temps?


----------



## JohnnyAppleSnail (May 30, 2010)

Well My Tank right now is around 82 and they seem fine,usually the temp is 80 but amazingly our weather lately has been warmer raising My Tank temps a couple degrees. Myself, I wouldn't feel comfortable going over 82.


----------



## gsneufeld (Jan 28, 2012)

It depends on the species in question... Neon tetras are one example of tetra that often are kept at the wrong temperatures. They prefer cooler water (72-77 degrees) whereas some tetras like warmer water that discus appreciate... I've heard that cardinal tetras are popular with discus keepers because they can be kept in mid 80s without trouble.


----------



## Luke78 (Apr 24, 2010)

Smaller tetras will eventually become a meal for Discus.Now i haven't had an experience seeing this happen with domestic discus, but after keeping 'wilds' sooner or later they all disappear.I learned the hard way and in the end was left with a handful of larger rummies and cardinals whom were a tad bigger and faster to catch i guess.Higher temps will shorten the life span of some tetras as i tried keeping a few different kinds together, some lasted others didnt so picking the right tank mates goes a long way.



gsneufeld said:


> It depends on the species in question... Neon tetras are one example of tetra that often are kept at the wrong temperatures. They prefer cooler water (72-77 degrees) whereas some tetras like warmer water that discus appreciate... I've heard that cardinal tetras are popular with discus keepers because they can be kept in mid 80s without trouble.


----------

